# Good Friday Messiah 2018



## Acamanda (Mar 31, 2018)

Was anyone at the Albert Hall yesterday? Bearing in mind that I have very little music background, could you give me a view of how it was for you? And even better, if you were there last year too, could you explain to me the difference? Are there different versions? Many Thanks.


----------

